# Festplatte brummt trotz "Entkopplung"



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Also hier erstmal wie meine festplatte entkoppelt ist mit dem fractal R3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch diese gummi teile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht dann im endeffekt so aus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur vibriert damit die hälfte des gehäuses. Die festplattenkäfige, und die ssd darunter, die frontklappe und das gehäuse selbst ein wenig. Jetzt hab ich rausgefunden, wenn die festplatte nach energie sparen wieder angeht, weil ich gesurft hatte und die auto ausgeht, dass sie brummt. Dieses brummen könnte davon kommen oder?

Was kann ich dagegen machen? Es ist doch eig schon entkoppelt?!
Oder kann ich sie mal so hängend einbauen und schauen wies dann is?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7egacy (28. Dezember 2011)

Wahrscheinlich nichts weiter. Schon mal geschaut ob vielleicht lose Seitenteile am Gehäuse vibrieren?


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ken schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich nichts weiter. Schon mal geschaut ob vielleicht lose Seitenteile am Gehäuse vibrieren?



Nö, da vibriert sehr wenig, das meiste an dem speicherkartenleser, der ja mit dem festplattenkäfig verbunden ist. Fasst man an den, vibriert der ziemlich. Dass muss doch iwie weggehen?

Wenn ich die hdd rausmache aus dem käfig vibriert rein gar nichts...


Kann ich denn die festplatte ohne bedenken kopfüber dadrauf legen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Kann ich denn die festplatte ohne bedenken kopfüber dadrauf legen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die mögen es nur net vertikal betrieben / gelagert zu werden.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

SilentKilla schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die mögen es nur net vertikal betrieben / gelagert zu werden.



Jetzt hab ich es so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kabelbinder vibriert mit -____- aber es ist besser geworden...


----------



## Kaktus (28. Dezember 2011)

Das ist eine Samsung F3... ich habe 3 Stück davon und keine einzige gibt Vibrationen von sich und die sind ebenfalls in einem Fractal Gehäuse verbaut mit der selben Entkopplung. An deiner Stelle würde ich die Platte umtauschen. Wenn du jetzt keinen Defekt hast, wird er mit Sicherheit irgendwann kommen. Vibrationen deuten auf ein unwuchtiges Lager hin und das zerstört dir irgendwann den Schreib- Lesekopf.


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

könnte auch ein defekt sein schon auf fehlerhafte sektoren usw überbrüft ???


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

hab auch ne f3 im dauerbetrieb und da vibriert auch nichts. egal ob es im standby war oder nicht.
da ist was mit der platte denke ich.


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

*Kaktus*
Wenn du jetzt keinen Defekt hast, wird er mit Sicherheit irgendwann  kommen. Vibrationen deuten auf ein unwuchtiges Lager hin und das  zerstört dir irgendwann den Schreib- Lesekopf.


so war es bei mir vor jahren mit einer IBM platte


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hä ich hab gedacht das wär normal? Wie jetz umtauschen? Also fehler hat tune up nicht gefunden!


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

der fehler kommt, wenns zu spät ist...headcrash


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

*@ dj*viper*


wo bei man sagen mus es gibt auch platten die fahlen echt auf durch laut stärcke usw
aber die F1 usw usw reihe war immer sehr lauf ruhig 

hatte selber 2 stück


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

ich würde sie umtauschen !!!

vorsichts halber


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

hmmm, wie stark denkt ihr denn dass sie vibrieren darf? Also wenn ih die in der Hand halte spürt man es schon mehr als deutlich. Aber wieso sind bis jetzt keine Fehler dann? Und ist ne neue dann leiser und stabiler? Also das ist schon meine 2te weil ne Hitachi mir zu laut war....


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

dass sie vibriert, spür ich eigentlich kaum. das ist ein schleichender fehler, so wie der tod 
1000 mal nix passiert, dann hats boom gemacht 
kommt halt vor bei platten, wenn man pech hat.
hab hier 3xF4 und eine F3 und wie gesagt, da vibriert nix bzw man merkt es nicht.


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Dezember 2011)

Ne HDD darf man überhaupt nicht spüren...die Unwuchten innerhalb der Platte sind normalerweise minimalst.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Aber das kann doch nicht sein dass es so eine hohe ausfallrate gibt?!


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Dezember 2011)

Ne Samsung Platte...ich hab persönlich 4 sterben sehen.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Mann ich steig demnächst ganz auf ssd um das regt auf mit den hdds!
Wie lange gibts denn garantie auf samsungs?
Mein vater will mir aber nicht glauben dass die defekt ist und ohne ihn kann ich nicht umtauschen weil ich noch nich 18 bin...


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

man darf nicht die montagscharge erwischen 

mal im ernst. wenn du garantie hast, dann tausch sie um, bevor es zu spät ist!


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Also meine Spinpoint F3 vibriert schon sehr lange und funktioniert 1a. Es kommt halt auch auf das subjektive Empfinden an und die meisten Entkopplungen kannst Du eh in die Tonne kloppen. Erst eine Eigenbaulösung mit Elastic-Band (wie es in Boxershorts drin ist^^) brachte Ruhe. So sieht das jetzt aus:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

@softy: wie geil ist das denn 
not macht erfinderisch


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Spinpoint F3 vibriert schon sehr lange und funktioniert 1a. Es kommt halt auch auf das subjektive Empfinden an und die meisten Entkopplungen kannst Du eh in die Tonne kloppen. Erst eine Eigenbaulösung mit Elastic-Band (wie es in Boxershorts drin ist^^) brachte Ruhe. So sieht das jetzt aus:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html


juhu Softy ftw!  
Sowas hab ich nicht zur hand grad...
Kann man darauf auch anders befestigen als mit kabelbinder? Als die nämlich nur auf dem lag waren keine vibrationen außer an der hdd selbst erkennbar...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So überträgt der kabelbinder vibrationen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			
				dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> @softy: wie geil ist das denn
> not macht erfinderisch


Ist meins nicht auch so erfinderisch?


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Die Idee gibt es ja schon lange. Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es so einfach und v.a. so effektiv ist. Davor hatte ich den Sharkoon Vibe Fixer III drin, der war der totale Griff ins Klo. 

Der Rechner ist damit auch voll transportfähig, ich hab ihn schon öfter durch die Gegend getragen, bis jetzt ist noch nix verrutscht. 

Selbst wenn ich alle Gehäuselüfter aus habe, kann ich die Zugriffsgeräusche nur noch hören, wenn es absolut still ist, das Vibrieren ist komplett weg. 



TFTP100 schrieb:


> juhu Softy ftw!
> Sowas hab ich nicht zur hand grad...



Trenn doch Deine Armani-Shorts auf.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee gibt es ja schon lange. Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es so einfach und v.a. so effektiv ist. Davor hatte ich den Sharkoon Vibe Fixer III drin, der war der totale Griff ins Klo.
> 
> Der Rechner ist damit auch voll transportfähig, ich hab ihn schon öfter durch die Gegend getragen, bis jetzt ist noch nix verrutscht.
> 
> ...



Ich hab nichtmal n laufwerkslot frei, nur 8 festplattenslots... Und armani shorts hab ich grad auch nciht übrig...

Aber wieso vibrieren dann bei anderen fractal r3 entkopplungen die festplatten schon nicht? 

Das schlimme ist ja selbst wenn ich die schrauben draußen hab und die hdd nur auf den 4 gummi teilen liegt, alles schon mitvibiert  (bezogen auf die standart entkopplung im ersten post)


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Naja, Du kannst entweder die Platte umtauschen, wenn die so derb vibriert, oder Du gehst morgen Elastic-Band kaufen. Kostet 2€ oder so.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Du kannst entweder die Platte umtauschen, wenn die so derb vibriert, oder Du gehst morgen Elastic-Band kaufen. Kostet 2€ oder so.


umtauschen geht ja schlecht...
Und wie mach ich das in nem festplattenslot fest? Und Das kann dann doch rausrutschen oder?


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

man könnte es mit einer u-scheibe und schraube an die hdd festschrauben


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Und wie mach ich das in nem festplattenslot fest? Und Das kann dann doch rausrutschen oder?



Ob und wie das geht, kannst Du nur durch rumprobieren rausfinden. Aber die Investitionskosten sind ja überschaubar.  Wie gesagt, ich hab das ziemlich fest gezogen, da rutscht nix.


----------



## Kaktus (28. Dezember 2011)

Egal wie man es subjektiv wahr nimmt, eine Platte die bei einer relativ guten Entkopplung wie der im Fractal zu hörbaren Vibrationen führt, hat einen Schaden oder ist ein dämliches Montagsprodukt. Wie gesagt, ich habe selbst drei F3 und keine vibriert hörbar oder merkbar bei dieser Entkopplung. Samsung hat eine etwas höhere Streuweite was die Qualität betrifft. ICh würde hier gar nicht mit Bastellösungen anfangen wenn ch noch umtauschen kann. 
Im übrigen muss ein Schaden ncht sofort ersihtlich sein, sondern kann ein schleichender Prozess werden. Und eine zu weiche Entkopplung ist ungesund für die Platten... Stichwort Eigenschwingungen und Querbeschleunigungen. Solche weichen Gummiaufhänger fördern nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Egal wie man es subjektiv wahr nimmt, eine Platte die bei einer relativ guten Entkopplung wie der im Fractal zu hörbaren Vibrationen führt, hat einen Schaden oder ist ein dämliches Montagsprodukt. Wie gesagt, ich habe selbst drei F3 und keine vibriert hörbar oder merkbar bei dieser Entkopplung. Samsung hat eine etwas höhere Streuweite was die Qualität betrifft. ICh würde hier gar nicht mit Bastellösungen anfangen wenn ch noch umtauschen kann.
> Im übrigen muss ein Schaden ncht sofort ersihtlich sein, sondern kann ein schleichender Prozess werden. Und eine zu weiche Entkopplung ist ungesund für die Platten... Stichwort Eigenschwingungen und Querbeschleunigungen. Solche weichen Gummiaufhänger fördern nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls.



Und wie bring ich das meinem vater bei -___- der meint da wär nix und nie was gewesen, und die hätte keine fehler und das ist normal...
Wie müsste man das überhaupt einschicken? An den onlinsshop wo mans gekauft hat?


----------



## Kaktus (28. Dezember 2011)

Verweise deinen Vater auf das was hier geschrieben wurde. Wenn er es nicht verstehen will, oder ihm das zu viel ist, sein Problem. Wir können nur etwas anraten, was dann gemacht wird, ist den Leuten hier ziemlich egal.

Es gibt immer einen Garantieschein oder etwas ähnliches. Sofern die Rechnung noch vorhanden ist, kann man auch in jedem guten Shop mal anrufen, die erklären einem gerne alles. Und falls sie das nicht tun, einfach in dem Shop nie wieder etwas kaufen. Auf jeder Shopseite gibt es alle Infos zu einem Umtausch zu finden, üblicherweise findet ma acuh die Informationen auf der Rechnung im Kleingedruckten.


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

entkoppeln der HDD kenne ich nur mit luft balongs
zur not


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Die samsung garantie sagt aber doch dass nur umgetauscht wird wenn das es tool fehler feststellt?!


----------



## Kaktus (28. Dezember 2011)

Lies das Kleingedruckte, frag nach.... wir können dir hier nicht alles abnhemen. Pblicherweise tausht der Shop um, sofern du das Ding nicht schon 1 Jahr bei dir hast. Dann bist du selbst drann Schuld.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Lies das Kleingedruckte, frag nach.... wir können dir hier nicht alles abnhemen. Pblicherweise tausht der Shop um, sofern du das Ding nicht schon 1 Jahr bei dir hast. Dann bist du selbst drann Schuld.



Nö seit september... Ich versuch nochmal ihn zu überreden.... Aber der is bestimmt mal wieder so blöd und würde lieber ne neue kaufen....- ich sag nichts dazu -___-


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch ne F3. Da vibriert nichts, deswegen brauchte ich sie nicht mal zu entkoppeln. Ich würde auch sagen dass deine einen Schlag weg hat. Frag deinen Vater doch mal, was dagegen spricht, wenigstens im Shop mal anzurufen und nachzufragen. Das sollte doch wohl kein Aufwand sein...


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Februar 2012)

Jetz hab ich sie so entkoppelt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus schaumstoff ausgeschnitten

ES VIBRIERT IMMERNOCH LEICHT   btw meine hitachi virbriert noch mehr


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2012)

Hänge sie mal in den 5,25# Schacht, da war bei mir Ruhe.

Einfach mHosengummi nehmen.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hänge sie mal in den 5,25# Schacht, da war bei mir Ruhe.
> 
> Einfach mHosengummi nehmen.



Sowas hab ich nicht und wenn ichs machen würd würd ich mich übelst an dem käfig schneiden...
Geht das auch mit normalen gummis?
Und verrutscht die ncith nach vorne oder hinten?


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2012)

Bei mir sind beide "bombenfest". Wenn ich den PC zum basteln mal auf der Seite liegen hatte,
dann wurde nach den stellen kurz korrigiert und der Deckel zu gemacht. 
Ich denke mal das normale Gummis nicht stabil genug sind.

Wenn ich nach dem Bild gehe, dann ist doch bei deinen Einschüben noch Platz. Kannst du nicht die Schlitze an den Seiten nutzen?


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sind beide "bombenfest". Wenn ich den PC zum basteln mal auf der Seite liegen hatte,
> dann wurde nach den stellen kurz korrigiert und der Deckel zu gemacht.
> Ich denke mal das normale Gummis nicht stabil genug sind.
> 
> Wenn ich nach dem Bild gehe, dann ist doch bei deinen Einschüben noch Platz. Kannst du nicht die Schlitze an den Seiten nutzen?



Ja aber wie kann man dickere gummis da reinmachen? Muss man die dann durchschneiden? Ich versteh des nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2012)

Einfädeln ist das Zauberwort.
ein Ende anknoten und dann fädeln unten 2 und oben 2 Gummilagen.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:
			
		

> Einfädeln ist das Zauberwort.
> ein Ende anknoten und dann fädeln unten 2 und oben 2 Gummilagen.



Hmmm da muss ich wohl erst Gummis Kaufen (nicht das was ihr denkt )


----------

